# Ugly Stik vs Rhino Rod



## AJ1991WB (Mar 3, 2010)

Been using ugly stiks for as long as I can remember. Was thinking about buying a 6,6 Medium action (spinning) Rhino just to switch things up. Anyone have any experience good or bad with these rods ( would be used as a general purpose bass/walleye rod)


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

What does a rhino rod cost? I am not sure. I have seen them before, and they seemed to me to be of pretty low quality. There are much better rods out there, depending on what your looking to spend. Between the ugly stik and rhino I would say ugly stik, but if you are using it for bass, there are better rods than the ugly stik at a similar price point.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Those rods are good for fishing where sensitivity doesn't matter. For bass and walleye, sensitivity is very important. Any graphite rod is better than nothing. I reccomend St. Croix triumph. Not ridiculous in price. Shimano and even dick's/gander mountain have pretty good graphite rods under their brand.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

an ugly stick lite is very hard to beat. ive got st croix for casting, but everything else is ugly


----------



## AJ1991WB (Mar 3, 2010)

the rhino goes for around 25 bucks and the uglystik can be had for around 30. Like someone else replied I know there really not the most sensitive rod on the market so Im thinkin about breaking down and buying one of those KVD combos from Basspro shops for 150 dollars they seem pretty high quality


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

The KVD's are pretty decent, but I would advise maybe a shimano citica and a st croix triumph in 6'6" mh. Should be similar cost. That would be a better set up in my opinion than a kvd combo. BUT, that is my opinion and I'm sure it isn't shared by everyone.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ugly sticks are more sensitive, but much more flimsy. Rhino rods are solid nice and stiff, but you can't feel much. Right now the pfleuger presidents are $25 at Gander Mountain if they still have them.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i ll match my rhino s any day toward all the high expensive rods. been using nothing but rhino for years and won t trade!!!!t the zebco kelsar rod is junk.i use mh...m...m/l and ultralites.fish to fish.use rhino xl for cats.really can compare them to the ugly stick which is a good rod.unless you got bucks ,its like a harley,buy that name.


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

You're not buying a name. You honestly can't tell me that a rhino can even compare to a loomis, st. croix, cumara, steez, etc. That is just false. Sure I would assume that tightlining for catfish, a rhino or ugly stik is fine, but if your pitching, flipping, drop-shotting for bass, there is no comparison.

I am not saying you should'n't buy them, use them, whatever. But to say your buying a name is just not accurate.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i do fine with mine,never needed another brand.i m 60,not gonna teach a dog new tricks.believe me ive caught plenty of diff fish in my time.had nothing but good luck with them.used to fish for bass but that got boring.toss em back for the sportsmen.what can the others do mine can t???


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

Im a ugly stick die hard i have 2 of them a little bait caster and a regular rod. I wont change to another rod, dont know much about rhinos but if you find somthing that works why change it?


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't know that they made Rhino rods anymore since every single one I've ever seen has been snapped in two. 

I have an ugly stik that has literally been beat into the ground and I still functions as if it were brand new. Only problem with them is that they are not the most sensitive rods in the world. They're more of a tight line catfish rod. 

Bass pro shops has their extreme rods on sale this week for $79. For that price you won't find a better rod. Get the 7' Medium action and it'll be perfect for ya. 

If money isn't too tight for you then a shimanno crucial could be your meal ticket.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I loved my rhino for catfishing, I really liked the reel too. Once i started throwing weightless worms and 1/8 oz jigs, I had to switch. I caught plenty of fish on them, and still have them. They are really solid, I reeled in a 40 inch musky on one. If I were recommending a rod for bass or walleye, I wouldn't recommend the rhino rods. It's not to say they are poor, they just have their place. I don't hold to labels, I am a cheapskate when it comes to fishing. I don't like the feel of ugly sticks, so I don't have any, but they would be a better option for what he wants it for


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i m sure you dont buy one rod for all types of fishing.you have to go with what your fishing for. the rhino and ugly sticks give you that, just like the expensive ones. the only rhino i ever broke was last year when my wheelchair fell over on it and broke the tip,not bad for a 30 year old rod.now i wish i could get a tip section.


----------



## AJ1991WB (Mar 3, 2010)

Im thinkin I'll go ahead and invest in a higher quality rod probably something made by st croix I'm thinking I've got around 6 ugly stiks here all between 6 and 7 foot and medium actions which I'll keep handy for the cats (what few descent ones remain in the lake i live on) wish they were MH thow.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

like i say...to each his own,i don t bash anothers equip.if they do good with them,no complaints.....good fishin guys.


----------



## dholth01 (Jan 21, 2008)

I say use what you want. I do believe in higher quality graphite just from experience. I used lower quality rods for years and when I upgraded there was a difference. I think the best example is when I took my wife fishing one day down at the creek, she was using one of my older cheaper rods. She managed to get it all tangled up, so i told her to use mine while I fixed her. She doesnt know anything about fishing rods, and I never told her there was a difference. After a few minutes of using mine she looked back at me and said " WOW I can feel everything with this fishing pole". So I would say if bass fishing is your thing you will not regret the investment to upgrade


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you can't catch fish on an ugly stick or Rhino, you can't catch fish !


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

heh..heh!!!


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

For a cheap rod, i have always liked the berkley lightning rod, about $30, if your going to step up to the st croix money range look at the falcon rods. They are made in USA, wheras the low end st croix units are imported, my grandpappy always told us, never pay more than 10 bucks for a chineese fishin pole (that was a ways back)


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

And those pflueger president rods at gander are proving hard to get, the nearest one to me is huber heights, have been there 2 weeks in a row, they said their truck comes in on thurs morning, and by friday they are sold out, and that that is a really great rod for the low sale price(usually about $60) they told me to keep the sale paper, and they wil honor that price even after the sale is over. just for info.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Love my ugly sticks, my son has a rhino or two they work fine. The only time I have issues with the "feel" is the really super light bites. I have a ST. Croix mojo(got it as a gift Never would have spent $100 on a rod) that I like alot when they are tapping the bait and not hitting it. I know this is a difference between a high end rod and my ugly stick but I dont fish enough to care. Fishing is a past time not a source of income so if I miss a light bite here and there so what. I just dont have the money to spend on the high end stuff i guess.
So if you have the extra money to buy a mojo I say go for it, but I still love my ugly's and will always have them.


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

If i had to choose between a rhino rod and an ugly stick i would definitely opt for the ugly stick all the way they are virtually unbreakable the only rhino rod i bought broke in half, i have ultralight ugly stick to a 10 foot catfish rod and everything in between. Though my favorite go to rod is the berkley bionix u cant beat it for the price.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I totally agree with Rager on the Bionix. Reasonably priced and its one hell of a graphite rod. I'm not really into Ugly Stix or Rhine Rods.


----------



## AJ1991WB (Mar 3, 2010)

Was at cabelas in Wheeling today and felt the berkley lighting rod and im pretty much sold on it 6,6 medium action (spinning)


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

AJ1991WB said:


> Was at cabelas in Wheeling today and felt the berkley lighting rod and im pretty much sold on it 6,6 medium action (spinning)


If you like the Berkley Lightning Rod, go to Wal-Mart; pick up a Berkley Bionix and you'll change your mind.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Cant go wrong with a ugly stik...... thats all I use!


----------



## rush1975 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been fishing for many years guys, and I am a cheap fisherman. I use only artificial lures. I beg to differ somewhat, my 5'6" Rhino spinning rod will catch just about anything in the water. I use mostly Rooster Tails, spinnerbaits, Rattletraps, and jigged plastic grubs. So, I don't really need a 100.00 rod. Bass, walleye, crappie, bluegills, pikeminnows, trout, the Rhino catches them all. And it's strong too, so it will hold a bigger fish most of the time. Now, muskies and large pike, that's probably a different story. But I'm not in an area where they are. Good fishing, guys!


----------

